# Direct Vent gas stove (Jotul) venting through block foundation (above grade)



## bens_igloo (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

I've done a lot of searching online to find an answer to this question but having difficulty. 

We have a rural property with propane. Upstairs where we spend 80% of our time we installed a Blaze King princess this year which works great.

However with the furnace not running due to having the stove upstairs, the basement gets really cold, so we are looking to install a stand alone propane stove in the basement (likely a Jotul GF400 Sabago) for occasional use like when the kids want to watch TV.

Problem is with venting and I haven't found a clear answer.

Our foundation is block and goes quite a bit above grade (about 3 feet). Can I vent cut a whole through the block and vent through it without issues? What implications will it have?

I don't believe I can vent through the rim joist above the foundation because they are 2x8s and my understanding is that this wont meet clearance reqs. That would also require me to route the venting through the ceiling, and then a 90 between joists?? I'm not sure how that would work...

Appreciate any input. I can post pictures of the setup if that would help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2018)

You can do it either way as long as your venting clearances are met. 







If you go out the wall too low, you can always dig down a bit & install a basement window well to gain a little more cap-to-ground clearance.
If you go out thru the rim joist, you will have to remove a section of the wood sill plate & part of the top of the cap block in order to get the 3" 
minimum vertical clearance above the horizontal vent run. You will also have to "pad" out the concrete wall with a pressure treated lumber 
frame to bring the rear side of the cap even with your sheathing...
I have done it both ways & never had an issue with performance or the code inspector, but you might have to ask the person performing your inspection.


----------



## bens_igloo (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi daksy, thanks for the reply.

In my case it seems more logical (and easier) to go through the concrete block in the location shown in the photo. I have access to an SDS hammer to drill a round 7 or 8" hole if required. I think all clearances are OK but I'll ask my installer once I can find one - it seems difficult around here to find someone to install a stove if you didn't buy it from them.

Do you know if it is necessary to cut a hole larger than the pipe through the foundation for an air space,etc. I could not find any information on this point.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2018)

You should be using DV pipe that has a 6-5/8" OD. Cut the hole to 7 or 8" & after it's installed, pack the remaining gap with cement.
I use hydraulic, because it'll expand slightly as it dries & will give you a tight seal. No air gap required going thru block.


----------

